# Optical mouse question - do they wear out?



## Jamin43

I've got a Microsoft Optical mouse that I've been using for about 2 years.  There is no ball to wear out like the old style mouses - but Recently I've noticed that I'm losing tracking in the middle of a task.  

I checked the optical LED - and it's not blocked by dust - but the light does go from lit - to dark - when the mouse acts up and doesn't respond.  It's intermittent - as it will go back to working - but this past week or so - it's been a recurring issue. 

Do these things wear out - or do you think it's a software driver issue?  

If it's a cheapo mouse wearing out - do the nicer gaming mouses last longer?

thanks


----------



## linkin

Sounds like the mouse is dying. typically they normally last a long time (I believe over a decade?)

Also not that gaming mice use an infrared laser. meaning no red light, that's optical.


----------



## The_Other_One

I've got some optical mice that are about 5+ years old and they still function great.  Of course they aren't used daily, but they did used to be my primary mice.  Honestly I can't say I've ever had any mouse give out on me.  Well...aside from the primary button sometimes wearing out 

I'd try the mouse on some other system.  I doubt it's worn out, rather just dying.  Could be a flaw in the manufacturing or something like that.


----------

